# Email and "clear" button question



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi all

I am on JellyBean

1. What happened to "clear" button for notifications? Clearly it's gone, is there a way to clear notifications without popping them open every time?

2. Apparently, phone now stores gmail emails on it. I can have them deleted in my online gmail account, but they will still show as new on the phone. How do I fix this?

Thank you


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

Like they say in Russian - saving of a drowning one is the sole interest of the drowning one.

Found "clear" button.

If you have notifications up on the bar, pull them down. You should see a little set of "steps" in the upper right hand corner of the screen, right were the battery stat normally is. Press it. Notifications gone.

Why it has to be 3 little steps instead of "clear" beats me. Maybe imnuts knows.


----------



## tmurj33 (Oct 8, 2011)

those little steps are actually a representation of the animation that happens when you clear notifications this way in stock android. I would assume they just kept the default symbol for it


----------

